# Comeback alter Gauner u. Dämonen?



## Cruzes (11. Oktober 2008)

Sers,
als  ich mir eben das Vid von der Zauberin aus D3 angesehen habe, is mir (bestimmt net nur mir) aufgefallen das dass Skelett am Schluss stark "King Leoric - The Skeleton King" ähnelt.
Manche dürften sich an ihn erinnern, er Spielte in D1 früh ein "kleine" Rolle.

Denkt ihr, oder hofft ihr genauso wie ich, das Blizz ein paar alte bekannte wieder ins Spiel bringt? Also von der bösen und net guten Seite?

Wenn ja, wen würdet ihr gerne wiedersehen?


----------



## Nightroad (11. Oktober 2008)

Bild 2: Ein besonderes Highlight für alle Diablo-Fans! Der hagere König ist wohl kein geringerer als König Leoric. Dieser war einst Herrscher des Königsreichs und residierte in Tristram bis sein Sohn von Erzbischof Lazarus korrumpiert wurde. Den Skelettkönig durftet Ihr bereits im ersten Teil der Diablo-Reihe bekämpfen.




stehtttt ganz unten bei der buffed news <.<
http://diablo.buffed.de/news/7482/diablo-3...-dritten-klasse
is sogar nen screen dabei wohooo


----------



## Thorad (12. Oktober 2008)

Die Kuh-Königin!!


----------



## oneq (13. Oktober 2008)

Thorad schrieb:


> Die Kuh-Königin!!



Ich erinnere mich nur an einen Kuh-König....^^
@topic
Aber ja, es wird definitiv ein Wiedersehen mit vielen alten Charakteren geben. Cain ist sowieso klar.
Aber auch Tyrael wird meiner Meinung nach eine größere Rolle bekommen (wenn er sie nicht vorher
schon inne hatte, da er immerhin den Weltenstein zerstörte^^).

edit: Verdammt, es geht ja um die "böse" seite -.-
Tja, Leoric ist wohl der gezeigt im Bild. Ob auch wieder so Gegner wie der Butcher oder so reinkommen... Wäre sicherlich interessant,
die auch mal auf hoher Auflösung zu schnetzeln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

